# [Premiere] Der richtige Codec ?



## Nelson (11. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen !
ich habe mit meiner Dv cam c.a. 1 stunde videomaterial aufgenommen und auf meine festplatte kopiert. die rohe, unkomprimierte datei auf meiner festplatte hat eine größe von c.a. 1,4 GB, also viel zu groß für einen rohling. nun wollte ich das video mit adobe premiere 6.5 schneiden und komprimieren. Ich habe das video jetzt in 2 teile geteilt. der erste ist 40 minuten lang. jetzt wollte ich diesen teil mit dem "cinepack codec by radius" komprimieren. allerdings zeigt mir premiere dann an, dass der exportierungsvorgang 3 tage dauern soll. also habe ich danach den "Indeo" codec verwendet. der exportierungsvorgang dauerte 13 stunden und am ende war das video mehr als 3 GB groß. ich habe schon recht oft videos exportiert, dann aber mit dem DivX codec, den kann ich hier aber leider nicht verwenden, weil die hinterher erstellte cd mit einem stand alone dvd player kompatibel sein soll. das exportieren mit divX ging immer recht schnell. kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich diese extrem hohen exportierungszeiten beheben kann (oder ist das normal ?) und welchen codec  ich am besten verwende. ich verwende win xp pro mit einem 1000 MHZ Athlon Prozessor und 768 sdram.

mfg 
nelson


----------



## Erpel (11. September 2003)

Wenn die Cd auf einem DVD-Player laufen soll, musst du entweder eine SVCD oer eine VCD erstellen, es sei denn der Player is DivX fähig.


----------



## Nelson (11. September 2003)

nein, ist der player ja leider nicht. wie erstell ich denn die svcd ? geht das auch direkt in premiere ? ich hätte jetzt einfach den film exportiert (wenn die o.g. probleme nicht auftauchen würden) und dann mit z.B. Win on CD als SVCD gebrannt ...
also kann ich da direkt was in premiere machen ?


----------



## Erpel (11. September 2003)

Gugg dir das Programm Tmpgenc mal an, du findest es im Thread, der sich mit Video-Tools beschäftigt.
Ansonsten such mal nach Hilfen zur erstellung von SVCD's davon gibt es sicher genug.


----------



## t0ny (11. September 2003)

Frage für zwischendurch: 1,4GB für 60 Minuten Film?! Ich brauche zum Beispiel für das Video von der Games Convention (17min) 3,7 GB!


----------



## Nelson (11. September 2003)

tschuldigung, meinte 11,4 GB.
aber diese ganze SVCD erstellung löst ja nicht mein problem mit der größe des videos. es wäre wirklich schade es in viele einzelteile zu zerlegen ...

mfg 
nelson


----------



## Erpel (11. September 2003)

Also:
Wenn du wie ich es verstanden habe den Film auf SVCD's brennen willst kannst du maximal 60minuten Video auf einen einen 700mb Rohling bringen.(abhänig von den Einstellungen im Mpeg encoder. )
Dann hast du eine Datei die du für SVCDS gebrauchen kannst.
Wie man mit Winoncd daraus ne SVCD macht weiß ich nicht.

Wenn aber Winoncd einen MPEGencoder hat kannst du einfach dein Riesenvideo reinladen und ne SVCD drausmachen. (Davon würd ich aber nich so perfekte Ergebnisse erwarten.)


----------



## CrytopX (17. September 2003)

Schaut Euch doch mal den Link an.

http://www.mainconcept.com/adobempeg.html

Dieser Encoder integriert sich direkt
ins Premiere 6.5 und bietet eine riesige
Auswahl an Optionen. Auch direkten Export
von VCD und SVCD.


----------



## Bypass41 (17. September 2003)

Hi,

das Thema 'SVCD erstellen' ist nicht ohne. Ich habe hier einen Link, wo sich ausschließlich mit dieser Thematik auseinander gesetzt wird.

http://www.dvd-svcd-forum.de/phorum/ikonboard.cgi?;act=SF;f=12

Gruß


----------

